# Country living near Florence?



## jindat23 (Oct 27, 2012)

My husband and I will be moving to Florence for a year as I was accepted into a masters program. We would love to rent a place in the country near Florence, but that is in a safe area and not too expensive. It can't be too far from downtown Florence as I would have to commute by train in every day. We wouldn't be opposed to living with a family in the area. What areas would you suggest?


----------



## Mr B (Oct 27, 2012)

Anywhere in Florence is safe. It is a wonderful place. You will love it


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

jindat23 said:


> We would love to rent a place in the country near Florence, but that is in a safe area and not too expensive.


"Not too expensive" doesn't apply to Florence, which is one of the most overpriced areas in Italy. The concept of safety depends on where you come from. It's much safer than Seattle, Los Angeles or London but less safe that other places in Tuscany.

I lived 25 years of my life in Tuscany. I like Pistoia. It's a bit off the beaten track. It's a lovely small city, cheaper than Florence, a nice antiques market on Saturdays, surrounded by a lovely country side, only 35-40 mins by train away from Florence and fully commutable; in winter you can go and ski at the nearby Abetone tourist resort.


----------

